# 22nd Annual Hurst (Ft Worth) Texas Swap Meet October 20, 2018



## sm2501 (Aug 13, 2018)

2018 22nd Annual Bicycles Inc Fall Swap Meet, October 20, 2018, 143 E Harwood Rd Hurst TX.


----------



## KevinM (Sep 18, 2018)

We are getting close to the date.


----------



## pedal4416 (Sep 18, 2018)

I’m going to try and make it. I haven’t been to a swap in a year, starting to shake...


----------



## Thads Skunk Works (Oct 17, 2018)

Bringing a few bikes & parts


----------



## pedal4416 (Oct 17, 2018)

I don’t think I’ll make it!! I need to spend money on my MTB to get me ready for this 500mi Texas gravel race!! I hope you guys have a great time!


----------



## mazdaflyer (Oct 21, 2018)

Any swap meet photos?


----------



## Thads Skunk Works (Dec 1, 2018)

Sold some, some still available


----------

